# Difference in drive/energy/temperament of Working vs German Show Lines?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just wondering about the differences.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, this is a loaded question lol. Have you brought all your questions to your SchH club? Sometimes it's easier to *see all this stuff in person. There are also many many threads on here that answer some of these questions individually.

The most summarized answer I can think of....generally working lines have higher drive and higher energy(because they are *working dogs*). As for temperament...that is several different characteristics lumped into one word....temperament encompasses, drive, energy, nerve, balance, threshold, etc....No matter the line they *should be balanced with sound nerve.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I currently have a German Show line that is two. I just bought a German working line pup two weeks ago. Big difference from what I see so far. The pup is more determined, brave , reckless, fearless, driven, destructive and seems to be more powerful and she is only 11 weeks old. 

This one will be harder to train at first than my show boy.


Hmm I could have summed it up as she is crazy


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, which one makes a better pet with schutzhund as a side hobby with a club that meets once a week?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> Ok, which one makes a better pet with schutzhund as a side hobby with a club that meets once a week?


I don't think anyone else can answer this question for you.

It's like asking "which one is prettier?" People will have their own opinions, but that's all they are -- their own opinions. It is entirely subjective. Not only that, but it varies (and can vary widely) by the individual dog.

When it comes to your own pet, your opinion is the only one that matters. Nobody else can tell you the answer to such a personal question.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Merciel, each dog is an individual, there is no real answer to your question


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks everyone!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> Ok, which one makes a better pet with schutzhund as a side hobby with a club that meets once a week?


Is your dog not already doing this?? I thought your dog was a pet that you did SchH on the side with??


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

"Drive" is his engine, which drives his emotions. Say, in predatory instinct, a vision of prey and its smell switch on the engine, the predatory drive. 

"Energy" is a capacity to burn fuel. Energetic dog spends a lot of energy in a short period of time.

"Temperament" - is an inborn predisposition to other animals including us humans + a complex of habitual inclinations. Temperament is inherited but could be modefied.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

German lines? All breeding dogs should be estimated at Shutzhund competition, if they didn't even participate in any - their mating wouldn't be registered and subsequently their puppies wouldn't be considered as true GSD. To have high level drives and to have high energy level is in a description of GSD as a breed. Temperament must be very flexible and modifiable to the needs of training, GSD is a dog for a multiuse. Working line cannot be one, there are several according to the dog's specifical training - life saviours, police patrol dogs, sniffers, etc, dynasties of dogs famous in some particular field, so are the kennels that breed them. Why that is so? Because, in Germany you cannot own GSD and not to train him. It is the law, you have to train your dog. Show line differs from working line in attitude to the dog. Show line counts titles in shows, working line counts titles gained in competitions.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the dog in your Avatar yours? Looks like a nice working line. 

Have you taken her to the club that trains once a week and had her evaluated for SchH training? If she is found suitable, I bet she would be exactly what you are looking for. 

Once you are at the club, you will get to see a lot of different dogs from different lines. Talk to the owners and they will give lots of information.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

It's my mothers dog that I am temporarily working for her, because she is too busy as of now.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Heidi, 

How about being open about what your experience and plans are. Then we will be able to give you advice that will help you reach your goals. 

Right now, all the info you post is so contradictory, people can tell that you are making things up as you are going along, and that makes people angry and not want to help and makes them upset. That is not going to be of benefit to you 

If you are open and honest about yourself and your dog experience, people will respect your for wanting to learn and taking on the responsibility to acquire more knowledge and instead of questioning you, will be open and honest in turn with their experience and knowledge in order to help you along.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia is right, your kind of all over the place, you want to breed your female, very adult of you to listen to the reasons of 'why not to'..you have a female that is just over a year old? Is that the dog in your avatar? Tell US about her! She's gorgeous!

Your looking for a male? I say work the girl you have!

I think you should start telling us about the dog you have , how old she is, what your doing with her, what you want to do with her, what YOU want to do...


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you a minor still living at home? There are many on here with experience of buying a dog while still dependent on mom and dad, and it can be very hard when you go to school, move out for a career, etc...to find housing that will allow a GSD.....That's the only reason I ask. Honestly is the best policy around here, plus people will be able to help you the best they can if they have the whole picture  I agree with others, the dog in your avatar looks great! I would work her, participate in a club (one of the decoys/helpers in our club is a 17 year old...he's great, and learning a lot), watch lots of other dogs, and when the time comes that you are established, you will be better prepared than most when you are ready to buy.  Of course this is me assuming you are a minor, putting together some of the pieces you have told us.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, my last comment was COMPLETELY honest and the dog I'm my avatar is my mothers dog. Her name is Karma and I've only just begun working her. I'm sorry I contradicted myself. I'm still new to this forum.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

And yes, I am a minor. I'll probably only get my own dog in like a year, I plan on getting the dog from Germelhaus.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the idea of WLs because I think the breed's origins are closer to the standard. The only thing I was wondering about is it desirable to have a WL that has a 'shut-off' switch.

Is it okay to want a WL that can be calm around other dogs and can have discretion (looking to his/her master) as when to be protective or act? I suppose it's possible with training and a lot of socialization (with other people and dogs)?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maxx said:


> I like the idea of WLs because I think the breed's origins are closer to the standard. The only thing I was wondering about *is it desirable to have a WL that has a 'shut-off' switch.*
> 
> Is it okay to want a WL that can be calm around other dogs and can have discretion (looking to his/her master) as when to be protective or act? I suppose it's possible with training and a lot of socialization (with other people and dogs)?


Of course it is desirable, and necessary to have an off switch.
And discretion/neutralness is also very important. 
Balance is key....
I think some people get the wrong idea about how working lines are.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Of course it is desirable, and necessary to have an off switch.
> And discretion/neutralness is also very important.
> Balance is key....
> I think some people get the wrong idea about how working lines are.


That's what I thought. I was just a bit unsure if most of it was due to training and not as much due to the personality of the dog. Police and utility dogs must be able to 'stop' on a dime on command but much of it is training. 

"Balance is key...."

I agree. I am not interested in showing and since it's $2000 for pups vs $1200 - $1500 (generally) for WL, the WL and straight back (desired) is ideal as far as I'm concerned. 

I am prepared or anticipating needing to give the dog things to do so that's not a problem. There's also plenty of places to walk around here and parks. Some light tracking training or similar would be okay, too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't know that many LEO K9's that obedience placed on them is of importance compared to many of the sport dogs. There must be self-control in all phases of IPO.

Temperament and genetics are what the dog is, and you can't easily train out the genetics. 
Look for a breeder (in whatever line you choose) that is breeding for a balanced dog, I see many reactive hyped up showlines and working lines...some bring some great power and confidence onto the field, some just bring a bunch of noise.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

kr16 said:


> The pup is more determined, brave , reckless, fearless, driven, destructive and seems to be more powerful.....
> 
> 
> Hmm I could have summed it up as she is crazy


You just described our pup!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

TxQuax said:


> You just described our pup!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



And my post was from 2 weeks ago. Pup is 13 weeks now and getting much better. Still way to brave and fearless.


----------

